# Lissage de traits mais non de caractères



## Ilakias (16 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous!

Voilà j'ai une petite question à propos de documents pdf. J'ai ici des documents pdf avec des images qui sont constituées apparemment de plusieurs images, l'une au-dessus de l'autre.

Adobe Reader (que je n'aime pas du tout pour son interface, son bouffage de CPU et de RAM...) gère ça sans problème, les images sont claires et nettes, et apparaissent comme une seule.

Par contre, Aperçu et Skim séparent ces images et y font apparaître des lignes blanches entre chacune, ce qui donne un résultat très moche.
Il y a une option dans ces deux clients PDF pour désactiver le lissage de traits et de caractères. Lorsque j'active cette option, les traits disparaissent mais les caractères ne sont plus lissés non plus et c'est pas terrible non plus.

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment activer uniquement le lissage de traits sans le lissage de caractères? Ou un client PDF qui ferait ça, tout comme Adobe Reader?
Ou simplement, une solution? 

Merci de vos réponses!

Ilakias


----------



## Fìx (17 Juin 2011)

[ERREUR] 

À oublier....

Désolé....


----------



## Ilakias (17 Juin 2011)

Merci Fix de répondre à toutes mes questions! 

J'ai bien vu ton dernier post, je sais pas trop pourquoi tu mets un gros [ERREUR] là comme ça ^^

Je ne les crée pas moi-même ces pdf, donc pour les "écraser" de la bonne façon je sais pas...

Comme tu vois ici, une image est composée de plusieurs images...

Ce qui m'étonne tellement, c'est pourquoi Adobe Reader peut montrer ça sans lignes blanches et Aperçu et Skim ne peuvent pas...

Bonne soirée!


----------



## Fìx (17 Juin 2011)

Ilakias a dit:


> Merci Fix de répondre à toutes mes questions!
> 
> J'ai bien vu ton dernier post, je sais pas trop pourquoi tu mets un gros [ERREUR] là comme ça ^^



Haha!! P'tit Malin! 

J'croyais répondre à côté de la plaque, parce qu'en fait, je ne comprend pas vraiment tes captures d'écran en fait... 



Ilakias a dit:


> Comme tu vois ici, une image est composée de plusieurs images...




Constates-tu, ou pas, le même phénomène que j'avais constaté ici?


----------



## Ilakias (17 Juin 2011)

Ces lignes blanches, je les vois dans Aperçu et Skim. Mais en zoomant, elles ne deviennent pas plus grosses. Elles ne font donc pas partie de l'image. Un pixel à zoom 100% reste un pixel à zoom 300%.

Avec Adobe Reader, je ne les vois pas, ces lignes blanches. Par contre, en sélectionnant l'image, je me rends compte (comme tu le vois dans la dernière capture) que cette image est composée de plusieurs bouts d'images!

Pourquoi Adobe Reader peut en faire une belle image cohérente et les autres pas? 

EDIT: Je ne sais donc pas si c'est vraiment exactement le même phénomène que toi... J'imagine que ça doit avoir qqc à voir avec, mais c'est pas complètement pareil je crois.


----------



## Fìx (17 Juin 2011)

Bah écoute, j'ai pas Acrobat Reader.... J'ai Acrobat Pro.

Et que ce soit avec ce dernier, ou tout autre logiciel, je constate ce phénomène.


Et comme je te le disais (dans le message supprimé), il s'agit, si on parle bien du même problème, d'un modeste bug d'affichage!....

Pour t'expliquer brièvement, l'aplatissement des transparences consiste à aplatir les objets transparents (types lueurs externes, biseautages, ombres portées), avec le fond. Celà permet d'assurer une impression optimale du document, sans risque de mauvaise interprétation. Mais pendant cette opération, le fond, aplati donc avec les objets transparents, est décomposé en une multitude d'images distinctes, munies chacune d'elles d'un masque. Et c'est cette intersection d'images (ou de masques, je ne sais pas trop) que l'on distingue sous forme de traits blancs disgracieux....



Pour une solution afin que ça apparaisse correctement, je n'en ai pas....

Mais j'ai une bonne nouvelle, si ça peut te rassurer : cela n'affecte en rien l'impression! Et moi, imprimeur, cela me suffit.

Par contre, cet aplatissement rend impossible (ou alors très difficile) la moindre modification sur ce type de fichier (si seul ce PDF n'est mis à notre disposition ; et non le natif).


----------



## Ilakias (17 Juin 2011)

Bon je crois qu'on n'a pas tout à fait le même problème alors, parce qu'ici il n'y a aucune image transparente. 

Là où j'étudie, les profs distribuent les cours par plateforme en ligne. Ce document pdf (téléchargé depuis cette plateforme) est l'exportation d'un PowerPoint, qui lui-même n'a pas été mis à notre disposition.

Le prof en présentant son PowerPoint en classe n'avait pas ces lignes-là. Et rien de transparent dans l'histoire...

C'est pas comme si c'était un truc de designer, ce sont juste de bêtes images collées dans une dia ppt, qui à l'exportation en pdf apparemment ont été séparées en plusieurs images. Et seul Adobe Reader parvient à en faire une seule image, sans traits blancs de séparation...

Reste que si je désactive dans Aperçu et Skim l'option "Lissage des traits et caractères", les lignes disparaissent! Par contre le lissage de caractère aussi, et ça c'est juste une horreur pour étudier... (Je n'imprime pas mes documents, je les consulte à l'écran)

Bonne soirée, et si t'as encore une autre idée, n'hésite pas, j'apprécie beaucoup ton aide!


----------

